# Some Newspaper Funnies...



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 2, 2021)

I've appreciated the jokes that have been shared, thought I'd contribute to some smiles.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2021)

These are great Tucker!


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 2, 2021)

haha - Just what I needed at 4 PM in the office!


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hilarious Tucker!  Hospitals resort to hiring Doctors.  LMAO!


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 2, 2021)

Awesome!  Gave me some great smiles and laughs to end my workday!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2021)

They are Ridiculous and Hilarious. Great stuff...JJ


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 2, 2021)

That's some good stuff, thanks.....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2021)

Those are all great!

Ryan


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 2, 2021)

*That's my style of humor.*


----------

